# Alter Rechner - möchte Linux



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

*Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe einen älteren Rechner hier ersteigern können. Da ich zuhause eine leere HDD gerumliegen habe, möchte ich nun fragen, wie ich auf diese dann Linux installiere.

Ich habe das vorher noch nicht gemacht, suche daher hier um Rat.

Wo bekomme ich Linux her? Wieviel Festplattenspeicher brauche ich?

Es kann meinetwegen die einfacheste und unkonplizierteste Linux Version sein.


Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten.

Einen schönen Samstag wünsche ich, LG.


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Am einfachsten ist für den Einstieg warscheinlich Ubuntu oder Debian. 

Auf der offiziellen Ubuntu Seite lädst du dir ein ISO runter, dass du dann auf eine CD brennen kannst, von der du bootest. Dann kannst du es sogar ohne etwas zu installieren ausprobieren oder installieren. 

Alternativ kannst du das ISO auch mit einem Tool auf einen USB Stick bringen.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Okay, danke JPW.

Kannst du mir einen Link der offiziellen Seite schicken?

Also ich lade mir die ISO dann herunter und mache sie entweder auf eine CD oder eben Stick (geht ja ich habe ja meinen normalen Rechner mit einen DVD Brenner und einen 16 gb Stick habe ich auch.

Wieviel braucht Ubuntu denn an Speicher?
Wenn ich die CD / den Stick dann booten lasse, ist das schwer?

Wie du siehst bin ich sehr unerfahren in sowas


----------



## der_w20 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

linux mint 16 als mate-edition ist auch sehr einfach zu bedienen, speziell für umsteiger von windows. sehr ressourcenschonend ist es auch.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wieviel braucht Ubuntu denn an Speicher?
> Wenn ich die CD / den Stick dann booten lasse, ist das schwer?



Nein ist nicht schwer. Von CD ist´s total einfach: rein ins Laufwerk, davon booten lassen und das System probieren. GUI wird mitgeliefert. Was den Speicher angeht hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## hodenbussard (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Xubuntu 13.10 ,ist auch auf älteren Rechnern samt alte Graka sehr gut lauffähig

Ubuntu, verlangt aber nach ca 1,2GB Ram damit es flüssig läuft und die GraKa sollte nicht auf den Niveau einer Rage 128 liegen


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Danke für eure Tipps! 
Ich werde mir den Link gleich mal durchlesen

Ich brauche wirklich nur die einfachste Version, keinen Schnick Schnack ect. Das Ding wirs hauptsäch genutzt um was zu speichern und ein wenig zu schreiben.

Ich brauche möglichst die Ressurcenschohnenste Variante.


Habe mir nun mal den Link durchgelesen. Der alte Rechenknecht liegt da noch im Rahmen, es söllte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## AsumFace (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Du kannst auch vorerst verschiedene Distros und Desktopumgebungen ausprobieren. Bei vielen Installationsimages gibt es einen Live-Modus, wo du dann erstmal testen kannst wie performant es läuft, etc. ohne es schon auf die Platte zu installieren
Halte ich für besser, als wenn dir jetzt eine Distro vorgeschlagen wird du keine anderen ausprobierst, die eventuell dir viel besser gefallen


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Okay, alles klar.

Welche würdest du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Linux Mint 16 "Petra" - MATE (32-bit) - Linux Mint


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Probier einfach mal die beiden von Bussard verlinkten Versionen aus. Sind beide gut.


----------



## blackout24 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Würde auch Xubuntu drauf schmeissen. Was an Mint etwas stört ist das es kein sauberen Update Weg gibt von Mint 14 zu Mint 15 z. B. von dem was ich gehört habe. Die erwarten das man alle 6 Monate neu installiert, wenn man das neuste will.

How to upgrade to a newer release - Linux Mint Community


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Ich würde keinem Linux-Einsteiger Unity + Amazon zumuten wollen.
XFCE hat den Nachteil das man viele Sachen nachinstallieren muss, Mint bringt alles mit was wichtig ist.


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Ja seit Unity finde ich Ubuntu auch nicht mehr so toll. 
Ich benutze Debian mit Mate Desktop. 

Am einfachsten sollte also die Mint MATE Version sein. 

Das ISO brennst du z. B. mit Image-Burn und dann kannst du es erstmal ausprobieren. 
Um es auf einen Stick zu bringen brauchst du ein Tool, das ist bei Ubuntu schon dabei... 
Müsste aber auch eine Möglichkeit unter Windows geben das zu tun, im Internet sollten sich dazu einige Tutorials finden.


----------



## hodenbussard (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Das einzigste was ich nach einer Installation von Xubuntu wirklich vermisse,ist ne anständige Büro-Suite.
Ergo Softwarecenter öffnen und Libre Office nachinstallieren,der Rest entspricht eigentlich den Ubuntu Standard.
Also viel nachinstallieren muss ich nicht.Wenn es um Programme geht die ich brauche,muss ich die eh nachinstallieren.
Abdutee hat aber Recht was Unity angeht,optimal ist anders


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Ich bin mit Samba unter Ubuntu/XFCE überhaupt nicht zurechtgekommen.
In Mint ist das idiotensicher fertig integriert.


----------



## VikingGe (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*



> Würde auch Xubuntu drauf schmeissen. Was an Mint etwas stört ist das es kein sauberen Update Weg gibt von Mint 14 zu Mint 15 z. B. von dem was ich gehört habe. Die erwarten das man alle 6 Monate neu installiert, wenn man das neuste will.


Basiert doch auf Ubuntu, da war das spätestens bei der Verwendung von PPAs auch mit aller Regelmäßigkeit nötig  ich hab noch nie ein System so oft neu installieren müssen wie Ubuntu.

Um was für Hardware geht es eigentlich konkret? Die neueren Desktops sind doch zum Teil recht fordernd und gerade sowas wie KDE macht mit wenig RAM wenig Spaß.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Also würdet Ihr mir Ubuntu Mint empfehlen?

Intel Celeron D
2x 512 mb DDR2..

Keine Platte, keine Graka. 

Platte habe ich hier noch, eine mit 250 gb.

Ich weis das der Ram nicht das gelbe von Ei ist. Kann man auf einem DDR2 Boars einen DDR3 Ram aufrüsten?


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Es gibt ein paar Zwitterboards die beides können, ein DDR3 Riegel passt mechanisch aber gar nicht in den DDR2-Slot, da müsste das Board beides haben.
Ich würd es erst mal ausprobieren bevor du dir Gedanken über das Aufrüsten machst.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Okay alles klar 

Weist du welchen Sockel der Celeron D verwendet?


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Gibt mehrere Celeron D, aber die müssten alle Sockel 775 sein.
Bringt dir aber nix, 775 gabs mit DDR, DDR2 und DDR3.

BTW:
Ich würde Manjaro versuchen.
Das basiert auf Arch und ist sparsamer und schneller als alles was auf Ubuntu aufbaut.
Hätte ich damit nicht dauernd stress mit meinem Wlan gehabt, wärs immer noch auf meinem Notebook.

Wenn nicht das, dann würd ich das schon empfohlene Xubuntu nehmen. Mint gefällt mir nicht so, Ubuntu mit Unity wäre mir zu ressourchenfressend.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Danke John für die Tipps.

Installiert sich Manjaro genauso wie alle anderen Linux Arten?


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Ja.
Es gibt nen grafischen Installer zum durchklicken. So wie bei eigentlich allen einsteigerfreundlichen Distributionen.

Ein original Arch hat das dagegen z.B. nicht. Da musst du alles von hand machen.
Aber das würd ich dir auch nicht empfehlen.

Am Besten ist es mMn sowieso, du lädst dir ein paar ISOs runter und probierst sie alle aus. Die kann man meistens benutzen ohne zu installieren.
Einfach runter laden und einen USB Stick erstellen. Dann verbraucht das auch keine Rohlinge.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Man kann auch einfach eine VM nutzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Stimmt. 
Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Wunderbar, dank


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Wunderbar, danke John

Ich werde mein Glück da mal probieren! 

Kann mir jemand mal eine Liste schicken? - also wo die herunterladbaren ISO's aufgelistet sind (sofern es eine solche gibt)


@turbosnake was ist eine VM?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

VM ist eine virtuelle Maschine. Kannst du z.B. mit VirtualBox erstellen. So kann man sich erstmal mit dem System vertraut machen, ohne gleich ein ISO auf CD brennen zu müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Richtig, der Erklärung kann ich nichts hinzufügen.


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

Okay, Danke.


----------



## hodenbussard (5. April 2014)

*AW: Alter Rechner - möchte Linux*

Sockel 775 höchstwahrscheinlich Würde Dir Goggle aber auch verraten


----------



## Goyoma (5. April 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Sockel 775 höchstwahrscheinlich Würde Dir Goggle aber auch verraten



Ja, habe es dann auch rausgefunden


----------

